# The Guest Cat



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

Newly out in pb in NA. It has received wonderful reviews.

Book Review: 'The Guest Cat' By Takashi Hiraide : NPR


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. I had not heard of this. Looks interesting.


----------

